# pre-spawn is just around the corner



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

I fished Devils Lake on monday and boy did it feel good to set the hook with a big rod. Fishing was slow but we did get into some quality size fish. The lake still has a ton of ice but its going fast. The walleyes will be on the move any time now and the pre-spawn bite will kick in. Keep in mind this is pre-spawn and the fish are full of eggs. Four and five pound walleyes are very fun to catch but not the best to eat, they also drop the most eggs so please be smart. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

how do you guys go about fishing them this time of year? Small boats in the bays or just shore fishing?


----------



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

We do a little of both, the key is finding running water (and if you've ever fished D.L. you know that's pretty easy). Sometimes its almost better from shore, but some of the best fishing I have ever seen has come from a little 12ft boat (I've had a few insane outings). Do you ever fish Devils Lake?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I have never fished Devils Lake before, but from what I hear it is pretty insane if you can get up there as the ice is going out and the fish are in the prespawn mode that you described. I would love the oportunity to do something like that though.


----------



## Debb (Apr 18, 2003)

I thought that we are in the pre-spawn bite right now. Yes it can be unbeleivable but remember that this pre-spawn bite isn't any different than any other time of the year, you can have good days and bad days but when it's hot it's hot. We had to get rid of the 12 foot boat and get a 16 foot so the fish would fit in the boat during this pre-spawn bite. Please do not keep any of the females, we need their eggs, but lots of males biting too, and they eat great. We had one that measured 32 inches this week, so should have been close to 12 lbs. The best thing about pre-spawn is fishing with people that have never released a big walleye before and see how excited they get about watching them swim away for another day. It's a great feeling and they never forget the experience.

Some anglers I have fished with consider Devils Lake to be like combat fishing, you either kick the ---- out of them or they kick the ---- out of you. :splat:


----------



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

Debb,

There's no such thing as a sure thing that much is true. But I cant tell you a better time on any lake other than pre-spawn(for big piggy eyes). This is my take on the true "start" of pre-spawn (we could be in the earely stages as we speak). Pre-spawn is very short, walleyes get to their spot, wait until the time is right, drop some eggs and move out of the area. The best place to find a walleye in spawn mode is in the shallows with some sort of current, when I visited DL this week walleyes were absent from most of there areas. One day can change this, but the weather really hasn't made this possible. Technically speaking walleyes could be in pre-spawn, but the next week or so will kick it into full swing.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I fished all day this past Saturday - 1st at six mile near hwy 2 & went & asked how they were doing at the RR culverts - Nothing

Then to Mavais Coulee fished in two places there - Saw one small pike caught (on smelt) we were using both colored smelt :roll: & minnows -some on bottom - some slip bobbers casted a few cranks & spoons & twistertails too - Nothing

Then to Mavais Bridge - nothing going on there

Man did we see ducks between Hwy 2 & Minnewaken - everykind imaginable

Then to 6 mile bridge - nothing 

will go back on Friday evening - Please someone PM me if they find a bite - I need to catch a fish BAD !!!


----------

